# Someone school me on sponge filters please



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

So I have a HOB filter right now on my 5g tank but am not really satisfied with it. I've been trying to research sponge filters but everytime I google it I get a marine sponge rather than a filter. If someone could just list all the pros and cons of having one and what all is needed if I decide to go out and buy one that'd be great.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a Elite sponge filter in my 10gallon tank. It runs off an air pump. It does a great job the water is always so clear in that tank. The downside is I hate hearing the air pump. Its not to loud I just don't like hearing it as the rest of my filters are super quiet. On the other hand there is just about zero maintenance on the sponge filter. You just take the sponge off and squeeze it out a couple of times in siphon tank water during water changes and your done unlike the ehiem canister filter I have. LoL really in a 10 gallon or less they(sponge filters) imo are the way to go.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Oct 16, 2011)

Does adding something like the Fluval Prefilter add the benefits of a Sponge filter to a HOB filter without the noise of the airpump?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Does adding something like the Fluval Prefilter add the benefits of a Sponge filter to a HOB filter without the noise of the airpump?


I am not aware of a prefilter that you can add to a HOB but I imagine they are like the ones for canister. They are generally used to help prefilter the water from debris and particles before going into in the main filter. Thus I guess helping to prevent clogs in the lines. At least this is my take on them. I don't use them on my Ehiem canister.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I use a sponge filter (only) in a 40 gallon. It's working great so far. I use a small powerhead (aquaclear 20) and it's perfectly silent, no air pump noise. 

You could place a sponge over the HOB filter intake. If the sponge did not restrict the water flow into the HOB, the HOB would work like a powerhead, drawing water through the sponge. It would certainly, over time, increase your biofiltration capacity. For a small tank, using a sponge with powerhead might generate too much current.

Big Als on-line and That pet place both stock sponge filters as do other vendors on line. Most LFS don't. I think they don't stock them because sponge filters have nothing to be replaced regularly (cartridges $$), they are inexpensive, and last practically forever. Some vendors stock filter sponges that you can custom cut to the size you need.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a pre-filter sponge on my HOB. I used a black tubular sponge, about 8" or 10" long, can't remember what it was supposed to be used for. I can check though, and brand, if you want. I rubber banded one end closed. A zip tie would be more permanent, but I worried about the sharp edge tearing the sponge on the next step. Once the end was closed with the rubber band, I inverted the sponge and slipped it onto my intake tube. You could rubber band or zip tie it onto the tube, but I did not feel it necessary. I did NOT put it over the intake strainer, I left the strainer off. I also left enough room at the bottom so that there is a good 1.5" of single layer sponge at the bottom of the intake tube, and the wadded, multi-layer bit is farther down so as not to strain my filter too much. It looks much like a boom mike.  Since this adds 4"-6" to the length of your intake tube, and depending on your substrate depth, you may have to shorten your intake tube. There are other pre-filter sponge options, but this one is pretty ninja, very discrete. It works very well for its purpose (mostly to keep sand and fry out of my filter, but does also provide surface area for bacteria).

Now, if I hadn't already had this particular HOB filter, that would have been a different story. So if you're starting from scratch, a sponge or canister may be preferable. Good luck!


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I have two (2) AquaClear 70 filters on my 60g tank...

One of my AC 70 HOB filters contains three (3) AquaClear 70 sponges (no other media) making it *an exceptional external sponge filter*. It is set to low flow, maximum re-filtration.

My other AC 70 HOB filter, also set to low flow, is filled to the brim with Seachem Matrix bio-media. It uses a *Fluval pre-filter sponge* on the end of the inlet tube to pre-filter and further reduce/slow the flow through the bio-media. The pre-filter is just a snug fit over the standard inlet tube w/o need to be otherwise secured. Note that the pre-filter does load with bio-goodness-material that requires a weekly squeeze.

*In the inlet chamber of both filters I have an air stone to highly oxygenate the water to [even further] promote aerobic bacteria.*

These are working great for me!

As to the complaint about the air pump noise, try setting the pump on a (soft) sponge as often the noise is simple vibration that can be dampened.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Oct 16, 2011)

AbbeysDad;874405
[B said:


> In the inlet chamber of both filters I have an air stone to highly oxygenate the water to [even further] promote aerobic bacteria.[/B]
> 
> These are working great for me!
> 
> .


Interesting...i've never heard of putting an airstone in the inlet chamber of a HOB filter, i'm sure you've got it fine tuned, but have you had any problem with too much water be displaced by the air/bubbles and the pump running dry?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The one important issue that hasdn't been mentioned yet is what is in this 5g tank? Fish (species), and live plants? Filtration should be based on the needs for these.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Interesting...i've never heard of putting an airstone in the inlet chamber of a HOB filter, i'm sure you've got it fine tuned, but have you had any problem with too much water be displaced by the air/bubbles and the pump running dry?


The bubbles break the surface inside the chamber but do not displace any water.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Byron said:


> The one important issue that hasdn't been mentioned yet is what is in this 5g tank? Fish (species), and live plants? Filtration should be based on the needs for these.


Very good point! A small sponge filter or and inexpensive HOB (like a 5-15 AquaTech with a sponge) would be good options.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the responses it's helped me out a lot. 

My main problem I've been having is the current is too strong for the tank. The fish are effected and the plants are swaying a lot. The HOB does a great job circulating and keep the water clear it's just too powerful. I've baffled it with a cut up water bottle but it's still too strong. 

Byron, in it is 7 Corydoras Habrosus. The plants are Java Moss, Java Fern, Anubias, Crypt Parva, and a few Onion plants. 

AbbeysDad, the filter is actually an aquatech 5-15 but is just too strong. Would putting a sponge on the inlet work you think? Would it reduce the flow rate enough but still oxygenate the water enough for the fish?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I had the same flow issue with a 10 gallon quarantine tank. I could never get the HOB current down enough. If you restrict the HOB intake too much, it may end up making more noise and increasing wear on the impeller. In your 5 gallon case, I'd go sponge filter and small air pump (on a sponge to vibration isolate it as already suggested).


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

SomeDudeAtHome said:


> AbbeysDad, the filter is actually an aquatech 5-15 but is just too strong. Would putting a sponge on the inlet work you think? Would it reduce the flow rate enough but still oxygenate the water enough for the fish?


There are a number of ways to reduce the flow, but for the small investment, you might be better off with a sponge filter like the following:
Amazon.com: Elite Double Sponge Filter: Pet Supplies


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Elite makes one that is a single sponge. I have both the dual and a single. The single in my 10 gallon. The dual isn't being used at the moment but IMO the dual will be to big for a 5 gallon tank (space wise).


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

AbbeysDad said:


> There are a number of ways to reduce the flow, but for the small investment, you might be better off with a sponge filter like the following:
> Amazon.com: Elite Double Sponge Filter: Pet Supplies


Although perhaps not for the faint of heart, you could reduce the flow on the Aquatech 5/15 by drilling one or more small holes in the inlet tube 1" or so above the impeller. This would cause the impeller to re-draw some water from the inlet chamber and less from the tank. It would require a little experimentation and be advised that* obtaining AquaTech filter parts is difficult at best*. You might also otherwise block some inlet flow - in this mag drive impeller design, it would not affect the impeller or motor. You might also lift and support the inlet tube slightly (perhaps a sponge wedge) so some water is drawn under, reducing the amount pulled from the tank.

One of the many air driven sponge filters is prolly your best bet.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a couple of the aquatech filter's 30/60, 20/40, and 5-15 and believe the flow would not be a problem with the fish or plant's mentioned,but to each their own.
Now if it were a Betta or Gourami, then sponge filter would be suitable IMHO although not very good at mechanical filtration.
I also have the sponge filter mentioned running on 20 gal tank, and for planted tank,unless you raise the stem or end where bubbles come out, to a posistion where water forms a slight current on surface as opposed to bubbles,,then you will be driving off considerable CO2 in a possibly already CO2 limited enviornment.
Have yet to see any of the aquatech filter's perform in such a way as to be harmful or stressful for fishes or plant's .


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Fish in a tank as small as 5g will be affected by water movement, which is why I asked previously about species intended. Corydoras habrosus do not appreciate water flow. This is a small and quite delicate little fish, that likes to just swim casually around the tank, browsing over every surface including the leaves of very fine plants--I often see mine resting on the leaf of a pygmy chain sword, which is a very small plant but still able to support this little fish--and being buffeted around by water current is stressful. A single sponge filter is the best option, or no filter. I had this fish along with some Corydoras pygmaeus in a 10g tank with no filter for several months, they were very happy. Lots of plants. A submersible heater laid horizontally about 2 inches above the substrate along the back of the tank would provide convection current water movement throughout a 5g tank sufficient for this setup.

Byron.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

So today I put in a sponge filter and bought a Tetra Whisper air pump rated for up to 10 gallons (smallest the LFS had). I think this might actually cause more current and shake the surface of the water more than the HOB filter did. It's pumping out a lot of air and I can see the surface moving up and down. Now I'm really lost haha. 

Byron, I would like to do a filterless aquarium but I'm not sure if the tank would be able to support itself. It's not heavily planted so it'd make me a little worried.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Purchase a gang valve at your LFS that has two outlet valves or more. I prefer the needle/screw-type, they are easier to adjust. Install that on your airline and let excess airflow out one valve to reduce air to the sponge filter. If the sponge filter has a 1/2"+ lift tube, use an airstone. The finer bubbles swill cause less surface disturbance (and noise!).


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with DKRST on the "bleeder" line with one addition; use an old (or new if you don't have an old one) airstone on the "bleeder" line. It creates some obstruction so all the air won't take this easy route. I have found adjusting those valves can be finicky and this makes it easier to spread the airflow between the two (sponge filter and bleeder airstone). The airstone doesn't go in the tank, just leave it on the shelf/floor beside the valve.

Photo is what the 10g looked like back then. Lots of snails too.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool thanks guys I will run to my LFS tomorrow and grab some airstones. Just to make sure I understand correctly though I will put an airstone outside the fish tank connected to the valve on the airline and possibly put an airstone where the tube is on the sponge filter? 

I'm going to bring up another problem I've run into in this thread as well.

I changed my substrate to Fluorite while installing the new filter figured I'd get it all done in one shot. The tank was pretty cloud but I've read that's normal. I have the sponge filter and the HOB going for now to help clear the water and give bacteria a little time to grow on the sponge. When the water cleared I noticed some white stuff that looked like spider web on pretty much everything. I'll attach some pictures.



















Byron, you might remember this from a thread I started a while ago about a fungus. This is the same exact thing as what happened last time. Just as a refresher I added a bubble decoration that was a gift the stuff showed up removed the blubber and it disappeared. The only thing I can think of is it has something to do with the air pump or airline tubing (airpump is brand new and different but the tubing is the same as last time). Could one of these be the cause? Seeing how it developed in about 1-2 hours I don't think it's a fungus after all. 

Either way I plan on doing a water change tomorrow morning and will buy those airstones in the morning too.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

BTW, very nice tank Byron :thumbsup: What kind of fish do you have in there?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Byron said:


> Fish in a tank as small as 5g will be affected by water movement, which is why I asked previously about species intended. Corydoras habrosus do not appreciate water flow. This is a small and quite delicate little fish, that likes to just swim casually around the tank, browsing over every surface including the leaves of very fine plants--I often see mine resting on the leaf of a pygmy chain sword, which is a very small plant but still able to support this little fish--and being buffeted around by water current is stressful. A single sponge filter is the best option, or no filter. I had this fish along with some Corydoras pygmaeus in a 10g tank with no filter for several months, they were very happy. Lots of plants. A submersible heater laid horizontally about 2 inches above the substrate along the back of the tank would provide convection current water movement throughout a 5g tank sufficient for this setup.
> 
> Byron.


While I respect and appreciate your opinion,, I too have kept these little fish but more importantly,,I have used the pitiful Aquatech filter mentioned(5/15) and it barely provides a trickle if intake is not cleaned religiously(weekly).There is little chance that these fish would "buffeted"about the tank by the flow from this filter in my opinion.
The cory's metioned along with pygmy cory's truly don't need a lot of movement but the filter in question provides not very much.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

1077 said:


> While I respect and appreciate your opinion,, I too have kept these little fish but more importantly,,I have used the pitiful Aquatech filter mentioned(5/15) and it barely provides a trickle if intake is not cleaned religiously(weekly).There is little chance that these fish would "buffeted"about the tank by the flow from this filter in my opinion.
> The cory's metioned along with pygmy cory's truly don't need a lot of movement but the filter in question provides not very much.


No problem Lee. I don't know that filter, so my post was merely stressing that one doesn't want strong water currents. Any filter that works with a flow that is scarcely noticeable will obviously be fine. I use sponge because they are simple and effective.:fish:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

SomeDudeAtHome said:


> BTW, very nice tank Byron :thumbsup: What kind of fish do you have in there?


At the time that photo was taken, it was an "experiment" tank with sand substrate (my first use of sand), no filter, no light. The fish were an assortment of 11 Boraras brigittae, 7 Corydoras pygmaeus, a tiny dwarf puffer (arrived in the bag with the corys:shock, two freshwater shrimp (arrived with the Boraras:shock, and a host of Malaysian Livebearing snails and pond snails. The latter began to dissappear into the puffer as it grew of course.

After my Twig catfish spawned, I moved the fish out and used this tank as a nursery, opening the blinds to encourage algae which the Farlowella fry need as their first food. After they were able to be moved to other tanks, I tore this 10g down, it was a real mess of algae (deliberately).


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> Cool thanks guys I will run to my LFS tomorrow and grab some airstones. Just to make sure I understand correctly though I will put an airstone outside the fish tank connected to the valve on the airline and possibly put an airstone where the tube is on the sponge filter?


Yes on the "bleeder" airstone outside the tank. I wouldn't bother with an airstone inside, just the filter. You can control the flow with the valve. 



> I'm going to bring up another problem I've run into in this thread as well.
> 
> I changed my substrate to Fluorite while installing the new filter figured I'd get it all done in one shot. The tank was pretty cloud but I've read that's normal. I have the sponge filter and the HOB going for now to help clear the water and give bacteria a little time to grow on the sponge. When the water cleared I noticed some white stuff that looked like spider web on pretty much everything. I'll attach some pictures
> 
> Byron, you might remember this from a thread I started a while ago about a fungus. This is the same exact thing as what happened last time. Just as a refresher I added a bubble decoration that was a gift the stuff showed up removed the blubber and it disappeared. The only thing I can think of is it has something to do with the air pump or airline tubing (airpump is brand new and different but the tubing is the same as last time). Could one of these be the cause? Seeing how it developed in about 1-2 hours I don't think it's a fungus after all.


I vaguely remember that fungus issue. Follow whatever worked then. As for the cloudiness, I found that my Flourite tank took weeks to clear. It is not harmful, so just let it do its thing. Bacteria play into this, and water changes beyond the weekly one will only make it worse.

Byron.


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Byron said:


> At the time that photo was taken, it was an "experiment" tank with sand substrate (my first use of sand), no filter, no light. The fish were an assortment of 11 Boraras brigittae, 7 Corydoras pygmaeus, a tiny dwarf puffer (arrived in the bag with the corys:shock, two freshwater shrimp (arrived with the Boraras:shock, and a host of Malaysian Livebearing snails and pond snails. The latter began to dissappear into the puffer as it grew of course.
> 
> After my Twig catfish spawned, I moved the fish out and used this tank as a nursery, opening the blinds to encourage algae which the Farlowella fry need as their first food. After they were able to be moved to other tanks, I tore this 10g down, it was a real mess of algae (deliberately).


haha that's really funny about all the "freebies". Did the dwarf puffer do ok in that tank because I've also heard they should be in a species only tank? 



Byron said:


> I vaguely remember that fungus issue. Follow whatever worked then. As for the cloudiness, I found that my Flourite tank took weeks to clear. It is not harmful, so just let it do its thing. Bacteria play into this, and water changes beyond the weekly one will only make it worse.
> 
> Byron.


I'm thinking it wasn't a fungus either time. This morning it all seems to be gone and after talking with someone at the LFS they said it could have been a bio film from the fluorite. 


Anyway, thanks to everyone who helped me get everything up and running smoothly it was much appreciated. The sponge filter is all figured out and not rocking the tank anymore and the fish seem to be happier so far.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> Did the Dwarf Puffer do ok in that tank because I've also heard they should be in a species only tank?


It was doing fine in there, and left the other fish alone; course it was small, only about half an inch. As I said, I didn't deliberately acquire it, and would probably have taken it back if it had not been so troublesome to do so [the store owner brought the fish out, sort of semi-delivery, so I didn't spot it until I accclimated the fish to the tank]. But it was fine; really went through the snails though, cleaned the tank, and there were hundreds. When I had to move the puffer due to the fry, it was double the size, and I didn't know where to put it so I chose a heavily-planted tank. He didn't last long, not sure why.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

1077 said:


> While I respect and appreciate your opinion,, I too have kept these little fish but more importantly,,I have used the pitiful Aquatech filter mentioned(5/15) and it barely provides a trickle if intake is not cleaned religiously(weekly).There is little chance that these fish would "buffeted"about the tank by the flow from this filter in my opinion.
> The cory's metioned along with pygmy cory's truly don't need a lot of movement but the filter in question provides not very much.


Not to cloud the issue, but I have an older Aquatech 5/15 that has a lower flow and would be fine in a 5g (had it in the 5g hospital tank I setup). On the other hand, I also have a newer AQ 5/15 with nearly twice the flow and needed to baffle on the 10g tank. Maybe just old vs. new, or newer designs are more powerful - dunno.


----------

